# Ohio AT'ers beware



## FireLt72 (Nov 18, 2005)

From the Humane Society's web site on H.B. 296:

We need your help to oppose a bill that encourages youth hunting in Ohio. At a time when youth violence is a nationwide epidemic, we should not put more guns in the hands of our children, or teach them that shooting at defenseless animals is acceptable. Please take action today!


Please urge your Ohio State Representative to oppose H.B. 296, which creates an apprentice hunting license, designed to recruit children into hunting.

Dear Representative,


Please oppose H.B. 296, which encourages children in Ohio to hunt.


(Edit Letter Below)

H.B. 296 creates an apprentice hunting license that allows a person who has not completed the required hunter safety course to hunt so long as he or she is accompanied by a licensed adult hunter. This bill is designed to increase the number of hunters by recruiting children. Hunting does not teach children respect for life; rather, hunting teaches children that life is cheap, and that shooting those who cannot protect themselves is acceptable behavior.

Again, please oppose H.B. 296. 

It is in your court Ohio, fight back my brothers and sisters!!!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

what nutcases those Humane society losers are. I suspect that 99% of the youth who are in jail for gun violence never had a hunting license-maybe if they had a father to take them hunting they wouldn't be doing 25 to life


----------



## stoneywaters (Dec 23, 2004)

Why would you need to take a hunting class when your getting hands on personal guidance from an adult who cares enough and takes the time to personally teach the right hunting techniques and safety to there children?


----------



## bow weevil (Oct 31, 2005)

stoneywaters said:


> Why would you need to take a hunting class when your getting hands on personal guidance from an adult who cares enough and takes the time to personally teach the right hunting techniques and safety to there children?


Because not every adult is as responsible as they should be, out of ignorance, or just plain recklessness.

About the only problem I have with hunters saftey courses is the fact that they could certainly be more involved. I don't think 8 hours of classroom instruction is enough.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

bow weevil said:


> Because not every adult is as responsible as they should be, out of ignorance, or just plain recklessness.
> 
> About the only problem I have with hunters saftey courses is the fact that they could certainly be more involved. I don't think 8 hours of classroom instruction is enough.


Although I tend to agree that an 8 or 10 or 12 hour course for hunter safety isn't enough to actualy reinforce safety training, length og these courses has been shown to be a detriment to getting new blood into the sport.

I still favor a mentoring program, which offers activities and learning at a young age through the clubs.


----------



## Cmarti (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the update doctariAFC. Why am I surprised by their failed logic?
Nothing tangible to back up the relationship between hunting and violence, only a hatred of hunting.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Cmarti said:


> Thanks for the update doctariAFC. Why am I surprised by their failed logic?
> Nothing tangible to back up the relationship between hunting and violence, only a hatred of hunting.


Yep. But that hatred is two-fold. Hatred of hunting (they tend to ignore our natural role as predator and the importance of living up to our end of keeping the food chain in natural balance) and the hatred of GUNS (and the complete disdain for the 2nd Amendment).

And you are correct. No facts to back up anything the ANTIs want or believe. However, we have some pretty solid organizations working diligently to address these challenges, such as the National Shooting Sports Foundation (NSSF.) They have some pretty eye-popping facts regarding youth, hunting and firearms responsibilities, and the facts clearly show that when kids are actually taught responsible firearms safety and handling, and they are properly mentored in the sport of hunting by a qualified adult, they (the kids) are the safest hunters and firearms handlers around. SOmething like 95% of these kids NEVER experience any accidents. They have some comparisons available regarding adults that were not trained under mentoring, rather just taking a hunter's safety course and having at it. The figures are amazing. You can see some of this info at www.nssf.org, or you can contact a guy named Glen Sapir, who is their editor for this information. We, as sportsmen and women, must push hard for some of these proposals from NSSF, including their Families Afield program, which is gaining momentum in states like PA and WI. Amazing stuff...


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

What a wad of dookie!


----------



## FireLt72 (Nov 18, 2005)

It is like anything, if you train someone the right way to do something, most of the time they do the right thing. As a Firefighter most of us get to go home every day after a day of work, but occationally we lose one. In the big picture hunting with your parent who is actually trained and going through a hunters safety course will give a young person a very safe introduction into a wonderful experience.

I already have my kids trained on what to do with a loaded/unloaded gun they find or how to react to a friend wanting to show them a gun, knife and the such. I even test them every so often just to see how they react (unload test). They have done very well. It also goes back to one other thing....Parental envolvement, mom and dad are envolved with it, they kids know there are ramifications to the action. 

Be Safe


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

FireLt72 said:


> It is like anything, if you train someone the right way to do something, most of the time they do the right thing. As a Firefighter most of us get to go home every day after a day of work, but occationally we lose one. In the big picture hunting with your parent who is actually trained and going through a hunters safety course will give a young person a very safe introduction into a wonderful experience.
> 
> I already have my kids trained on what to do with a loaded/unloaded gun they find or how to react to a friend wanting to show them a gun, knife and the such. I even test them every so often just to see how they react (unload test). They have done very well. It also goes back to one other thing....Parental envolvement, mom and dad are envolved with it, they kids know there are ramifications to the action.
> 
> Be Safe


Amen! Keep up the good work, and I hope you can join the ground-swell to help create a solid mentoring program to help recruit kids into the outdoors sports. We'll keep you posted!!


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

My Fiance works at a "Humane Soceity"... The things she tells me about those places arent nearly as humane as myself (or you) harvesting an animal to feed the family.. I should note that my Fiance loves to eat all of the game that I kill, particularly venison... Just so you dont think ALL the humane societys are a bunch of YAAHHHOOOOOOOS......


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*little strange to me*



> My Fiance works at a "Humane Soceity"... The things she tells me about those places arent nearly as humane as myself (or you) harvesting an animal to feed the family.. I should note that my Fiance loves to eat all of the game that I kill, particularly venison... Just so you dont think ALL the humane societys are a bunch of YAAHHHOOOOOOOS......
> 
> And she works there because.............. fantastic money? medical benifits?
> 
> ...


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> What a wad of dookie!


Seth-- that was so eloquent-- I'm impressed and agree with ya 100%:thumbs_up /


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Whats so strange? Shes 21 years old and JUST finished school to become a vet tech, and working at the HS has gottin her foot in the door at quite a few places vet... Definatly not for the money or benifits...The only thing she does there is take animals to pet shops to put them up for adoption.. All I was trying to say is not to think everyone who works at them places are jackasses.. The ones talked about above, sure, they are jackasses...


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) is one of THE WORST organizations on the planet, in terms of their stance against hunting and even angling. Same goes for the ASPCA. However, it is interesting to note that local level Humane Societies and your neighborhood SPCA do not necessarily promote the National credo. SOme may not even be connected to the National org.

In terms of animal well-being, I am all for the works done by both organizations as it relates to domesticaed animals and house pets. However, when we get into the realm of wildlife, their wings (HSUS and ASPCA) should be amputated as they come from a perspective of applying domesticated animal qualities to wild animals. Arrogant and very dangerous to wildlife, indeed.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Its too bad that the truly uniformed want to shoot down a piece of legislation that would help so many kids, like my son, who have trouble reading and won't pass the hunters ed course because he can't read the test to pass it. Yet he has been in the woods since he could walk and has been taught the correct way to handle a gun and bow, what is an ethical shot and what isn't. He is a good shot both with a gun and bow and loves the outdoors and the time we spend hunting as a family. He is 9 and getting sick of just sitting in the blind or watching. Not that I would say he is ready to kill a deer but there are rabbits and birds that he is ready for.

I own an Archery shop and we check in deer and nothing is cooler than a kid coming in with his first deer or coming in after a day in the stand and telling his or her hunting story for the day. Even if they don't see anything or get a shot at something they are still excited...maybe its because they get to spend some "quality time" with their parents and knowing their parents are happy and proud to spend this time with them. 

What do you do you can't change their minds(antis) as much as we would like to. Thankfully they can't change ours either.


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

I Took My Nephew To Take The Hunters Safety Course, We Had Young Kids There That Had Reading Problems And We Took Them In A Room Alone And Read The Questions To Them And Recorded Their Answers, So They Could Also Take The Test, I Thought That Was Awsome, We Took It At A Boyscouts In Akron. Anything That Can Be Done To Accomadate A Kid Who Had Problems Reading Should Be Done In My Book. With All The Learning And Reading Problems Our Kids Have These Days A Helping Hand In The Right Direction Is Always A Plus. Tracy


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

LADYSHOOTER330 said:


> I Took My Nephew To Take The Hunters Safety Course, We Had Young Kids There That Had Reading Problems And We Took Them In A Room Alone And Read The Questions To Them And Recorded Their Answers, So They Could Also Take The Test, I Thought That Was Awsome, We Took It At A Boyscouts In Akron. Anything That Can Be Done To Accomadate A Kid Who Had Problems Reading Should Be Done In My Book. With All The Learning And Reading Problems Our Kids Have These Days A Helping Hand In The Right Direction Is Always A Plus. Tracy


:amen: :thumb:


----------

